# Identifying Dendrobates tinctorius 'Azureus'



## dsaundry (Sep 29, 2011)

I would like to know if anybody can specifically tell me how to id Dendrobates tinctorius 'Azureus' Either with pics as I am still trying to figure it out. I have a group of 5 that coexist very well for some reason, however I would like to thin the group down into 2 tanks and want to know if there are specific ways to id males and females. I have not heard any calling but have had a few tads in a petri dish. Thanks to all help received. Pics showing differences would be great.


----------



## toadlicker00 (Feb 14, 2013)

Your question is a little confusing. Are you asking how to sex azureus frogs or how to ID them?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Here's a guide from Josh's Frogs: https://www.joshsfrogs.com/catalog/blog/2013/01/sexing-poison-dart-frogs/


----------



## dsaundry (Sep 29, 2011)

Sorry, yes sexing them


----------

